
Pkg – Package your Node.js project into an executable - brentvatne
https://github.com/zeit/pkg
======
gmemstr
Reminds me a lot of nexe, a project a friend of mine is the maintainer of. I'd
like to compare the differences between this, nexe and enclosejs, in terms of
speed and final binary size.

~~~
STRML
Anecdotally, I built a small project (lambda fn) with just a single dependency
(`request`) - the mac/alpine node6 build was 37MB.

~~~
oneweekwonder
37MB large or small in your world view?

I miss the days where the c guys mocked my statically linked 3mb delphi app
for being large!

$%^& I just realised I have a lawn!?! How times change.

~~~
STRML
It's large, of course. But you have a full VM and a bunch of unminified
javascript dependencies sitting in there. V8 isn't known for being small,
either.

Compared to a proper systems language it's always going to look ridiculous.
And it appears to be 3-4x larger than, say, py2exe. You can apparently get
about a 30% reduction using `strip`, and there's likely other low-hanging
fruit.

It's about 12MB compressed. It's not so terrible in today's world, and the
simplicity at runtime is worthwhile IMO. I don't worry too much about my tools
getting larger, so long as they solve problems and don't cause them.

